# pygmy horns



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

if anyone has a pure breed pygmy could you please post a picture of their horns.. someone is trying to tell a friend that her one pygmy has faiting goat in her, because of the shape of her horns, BUT her doe that is 100% pygmy has the same type horns :roll: 

so would just like to compare that is all

Donna B


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Google pygmy goat with horns. :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The only 100% pygmy doe I had has passed on BUT her pic is in my siggy.... Dolly is in the center.


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

So from what I see their horns are some what flat correct? 

Donna B


----------

